
Re-Print of Hitler's 'Mein Kampf' Unleashes Row in Germany - at-fates-hands
http://in.reuters.com/article/us-germany-hitler-idINKBN0U61AB20151223
======
njorth
"German authorities have made clear anyone reprinting an unedited version will
be subject to incitement laws."

Nothing has changed. The Strafgesetzbuch § 86a exempts academic study from the
ban on Nazi propaganda, and now Mein Kampf is eligible for the same.

